# [gestione volumi] Problema lettore dvd, log pieni.

## Cazzantonio

Antefatto:

Ho recentemente provato xfce e ho abilitato la gestione dei volumi con thunar-volman.

Fatto:

i log mi si riempiono di questo tipo di errore:

dmesg:

```
hdb: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdb: status error: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdb: status error: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command
```

/var/log/kern.log:

```
Aug 12 12:44:37 heavensdoor hdb: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Aug 12 12:44:37 heavensdoor hdb: status error: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

Aug 12 12:44:37 heavensdoor ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug 12 12:44:37 heavensdoor hdb: drive not ready for command

Aug 12 12:44:37 heavensdoor hdb: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Aug 12 12:44:37 heavensdoor hdb: status error: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

Aug 12 12:44:37 heavensdoor ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug 12 12:44:37 heavensdoor hdb: drive not ready for command

Aug 12 12:44:37 heavensdoor hdb: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Aug 12 12:44:37 heavensdoor hdb: status error: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

Aug 12 12:44:37 heavensdoor ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug 12 12:44:37 heavensdoor hdb: drive not ready for command
```

Ho reso l'idea?   :Sad: 

L'errore compare anche se disabilito thunar-volman, perÃ² prima di abilitarlo la prima volta non era presente.

Post scriptum:

hdb Ã¨ il lettore dvd e quindi non Ã¨ un errore di imminente cedimento dell'hd   :Smile: 

Comunque succede anche con ivman.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Come non detto... ancora voglio aspettare per esserne certo ma pare che la gestione dei volumi non centri nulla e sia solo una coincidenza.

Ho provato a disabilitare la voce del kernel CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI e il problema sembra risolto...

Spero anche che RIMANGA risolto!   :Smile: 

P.S. ultimamente sto facendo un sacco di post dove faccio la domanda e mi do la risposta... mmm... significa qualcosa?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ti stai facendo vecchio?  magari con una curetta di fosforo risolvi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

scherzo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Come non detto. Sono giusto ora passato al kernel 2.6.22 e il problema è ricomparso...

Il fatto è che pare che appena avviato il sistema non dia questo errore... deve essere una cosa che compare dopo un po'...

Vi prego aiutatemi a capire da cosa derivi che mi sta riempendo centinaia di mega di log!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

Domanda: non è che hai un cd/dvd inserito nel lettore ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho provato sia con che senza... stesso problema...

Pare tra l'altro anche un po' casuale... nel senso che ora ho riavviato e non sta accadendo...   :Shocked: 

Quando appare però si vede perché in pochi minuti i log esplodono (il log del kernel per l'esattezza).

----------

## Kernel78

Potresti postare le 20 righe (più o meno) del log prima che si verifichi il problema ?

Così provo a inquadrare il problema in un contesto più ampio ...

P.S. magari anche le righe di dmesg prima del problema potrebbero fare comodo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Potresti postare le 20 righe (più o meno) del log prima che si verifichi il problema ?
> 
> Così provo a inquadrare il problema in un contesto più ampio ...
> 
> P.S. magari anche le righe di dmesg prima del problema potrebbero fare comodo.

 

Dici bene ma non è semplice capire dove inizia il bug in un log di oltre 100 mega   :Smile: 

Comunque ora, dopo un po' che è acceso, trovo questo errore:

```
hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.
```

Queste sono le ultime righe del log:

```
Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor USB Mass Storage support registered.

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor video1394: Installed video1394 module

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor NOTE: The dv1394 driver is unsupported and may be removed in a future Linux release. Use raw1394 instead.

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor NET: Registered protocol family 23

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor XFS mounting filesystem hda2

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda2

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor irq 10: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c014e7f4>] __report_bad_irq+0x24/0x90

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c014eabf>] note_interrupt+0x25f/0x290

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c014f4c2>] handle_level_irq+0xd2/0x110

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c010680f>] do_IRQ+0x3f/0x80

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c0104a0f>] common_interrupt+0x23/0x28

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c018007b>] fcntl_setlk64+0x1b/0x240

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c014dcf1>] handle_IRQ_event+0x11/0x60

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c014f46c>] handle_level_irq+0x7c/0x110

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c010680f>] do_IRQ+0x3f/0x80

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c0104a0f>] common_interrupt+0x23/0x28

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c0120000>] do_syslog+0x0/0x400

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c015ab77>] __kzalloc+0x27/0x50

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<f8cd9bd4>] hpsb_alloc_packet+0x14/0x50 [ieee1394]

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<f8cdb43d>] hpsb_make_readpacket+0x3d/0x120 [ieee1394]

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<f8cdb66e>] hpsb_read+0x5e/0xd0 [ieee1394]

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<f8cdf576>] nodemgr_bus_read+0x46/0x190 [ieee1394]

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<f8ce2c93>] csr1212_parse_csr+0x63/0x240 [ieee1394]

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<f8ce0642>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x282/0xaf0 [ieee1394]

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c0513feb>] schedule+0x27b/0x630

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<f8ce03c0>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0xaf0 [ieee1394]

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c0131942>] kthread+0x42/0x70

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c0131900>] kthread+0x0/0x70

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<c0104b8f>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x18

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor =======================

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor handlers:

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<f932d560>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60 [usbcore])

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<f932d560>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60 [usbcore])

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<f932d560>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60 [usbcore])

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor [<f93b56f0>] (snd_intel8x0_interrupt+0x0/0x240 [snd_intel8x0])

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor Disabling IRQ #10

Aug 13 13:05:54 heavensdoor ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00a0d15555555555]

Aug 13 13:06:04 heavensdoor ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Aug 13 13:06:04 heavensdoor ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Aug 13 13:06:05 heavensdoor [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Aug 13 13:06:05 heavensdoor ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug 13 13:06:05 heavensdoor [drm] Initialized radeon 1.27.0 20060524 on minor 0

Aug 13 13:06:07 heavensdoor [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

Aug 13 13:06:07 heavensdoor [drm] Loading R300 Microcode

Aug 13 13:06:07 heavensdoor [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

Aug 13 13:07:23 heavensdoor FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:0d:61:10:b7:c0:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=269 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=249 

Aug 13 13:07:23 heavensdoor FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:0d:61:10:b7:c0:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=246 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=226 

Aug 13 13:07:30 heavensdoor [drm] Loading R300 Microcode

Aug 13 13:08:18 heavensdoor [drm] Loading R300 Microcode

Aug 13 13:08:43 heavensdoor [drm] Loading R300 Microcode

Aug 13 13:09:14 heavensdoor [drm] Loading R300 Microcode

Aug 13 13:10:23 heavensdoor FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:40:63:e6:d3:2a:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.10 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=243 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=223 

Aug 13 13:10:23 heavensdoor FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:40:63:e6:d3:2a:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.10 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=243 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=223 

Aug 13 13:11:41 heavensdoor FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:40:63:e6:d3:2a:08:00 SRC=0.0.0.0 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=328 TOS=0x10 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 PROTO=UDP SPT=68 DPT=67 LEN=308 

Aug 13 13:31:29 heavensdoor FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:0d:61:10:b7:c0:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=269 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=249 

Aug 13 13:35:48 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 13:38:52 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 13:39:56 heavensdoor mtrr: no MTRR for 90000000,4000000 found

Aug 13 13:40:09 heavensdoor [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

Aug 13 13:40:09 heavensdoor [drm] Loading R300 Microcode

Aug 13 13:40:09 heavensdoor [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

Aug 13 13:44:56 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 13:46:00 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 13:47:29 heavensdoor FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:40:63:e6:d3:2a:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.10 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=243 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=223 

Aug 13 13:54:48 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:01:46 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:07:29 heavensdoor FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:0d:61:10:b7:c0:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=269 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=249 

Aug 13 14:29:28 heavensdoor FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:40:63:e6:d3:2a:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.10 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=243 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=223 

Aug 13 14:37:52 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:37:54 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:37:58 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:38:00 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:38:04 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:38:06 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:38:12 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:38:18 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:38:24 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:38:28 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:38:30 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:38:34 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:38:36 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:38:40 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:39:00 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:39:10 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:39:12 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:53:28 heavensdoor FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:40:63:e6:d3:2a:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.10 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=243 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=223 

Aug 13 14:56:08 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:57:16 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 14:57:34 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

Aug 13 15:07:38 heavensdoor FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:0d:61:10:b7:c0:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=269 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=249 

Aug 13 15:11:44 heavensdoor hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.
```

----------

